# Don Fortner's Funeral Service (entire service)



## JM (Jun 2, 2020)

Pastor Fortner is one of my fav preachers. 









Don Fortner's Funeral Service (entire service)


Don Fortner | FreeGraceRadio.com




www.sermonaudio.com





A video I posted using a clip from one of his sermons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 2, 2020)

When did Pastor Fortner die?


----------



## JM (Jun 2, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> When did Pastor Fortner die?


April 29th, 2020


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 2, 2020)

JM said:


> April 29th, 2020



Thank you for that information.


----------



## Taylor (Jun 2, 2020)

I had no idea this happened. Pastor Fortner was very influential to me during seminary. He and Henry Mayhan kept me sane while having to endure bleeding-heart liberalism on campus and in some classes. Mahan, especially, was quite the preacher.

EDIT: I was perusing Pastor Fortner's SermonAudio page, and I see that he preached just days before his death. He seemed perfectly normal—not sick or weak. Do we know what happened?


----------



## Chad Hutson (Jun 2, 2020)

Faithful, sincere servant of Christ. I'm a friend of a friend of his. I've listened to him many times and am thankful that his sermons are recorded.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jun 2, 2020)

I've listened to him a few times through the years and enjoyed his preaching. I especially liked his manner in the pulpit (i.e. old school). I don't know anything about him. Where was he doctrinally? He makes no mention of the Baptist Confession of 1689 anywhere so I was never entirely sure of his doctrinal commitments. I recall one sermon where he advocated a rather odd theory of the atonement. From what I gather, he was a Sovereign Grace Baptist (i.e. Calvinistic, Dispensational, Fundamental), but I'm not sure. Does anyone here know?


----------



## JM (Jun 2, 2020)

Taylor Sexton said:


> I had no idea this happened. Pastor Fortner was very influential to me during seminary. He and Henry Mayhan kept me sane while having to endure bleeding-heart liberalism on campus and in some classes. Mahan, especially, was quite the preacher.
> 
> EDIT: I was perusing Pastor Fortner's SermonAudio page, and I see that he preached just days before his death. He seemed perfectly normal—not sick or weak. Do we know what happened?


I know he had issues with his heart a few years back and mentioned it in a few sermons. You can see it and hear it in him the last few years. 

I don't know if he gave up his famous cigars.


----------



## JM (Jun 2, 2020)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> I've listened to him a few times through the years and enjoyed his preaching. I especially liked his manner in the pulpit (i.e. old school). I don't know anything about him. Where was he doctrinally? He makes no mention of the Baptist Confession of 1689 anywhere so I was never entirely sure of his doctrinal commitments. I recall one sermon where he advocated a rather odd theory of the atonement. From what I gather, he was a Sovereign Grace Baptist (i.e. Calvinistic, Dispensational, Fundamental), but I'm not sure. Does anyone here know?


Well, he was theologically antinomian (not practically though), believed in justification _from_ eternity (like me), disliked confessions because he believed people focused on conforming to the confessions without understanding the biblical foundations for them...he has a least one sermon where he describes Reformed theology in a negative light.

All that stated, his focus was always on Christ and bringing the Gospel of free and sovereign grace to people. He never held back when attacking freewill works religion. Many times over the years I felt like I was going to slide into failure and sin, Fortner would hit me with the Gospel so hard I had to stand back up and keep pressing toward the mark.

Yours in the Lord,

jm

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jun 2, 2020)

JM said:


> believed in justification _from_ eternity (like me)


Interesting. That's something common to the Primitive Baptists. 

And this...


JM said:


> I don't know if he gave up his famous cigars.


----------



## JM (Jun 3, 2020)

Classic Don.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------

